# Sodium Metabisulphite for sanitizing



## dantrubak

If I am using this for sanitizing do I need to rinse the equipment with water after using the Sodium Metabisulphite?


----------



## dangerdave

I don't like to touch any equipment that will touch my wine with anything after sanitizing. I shake off any droplets of sanitizer or sling my hoses around or just let the stuff drain off patiently. The amount of sulphite you will add to your wine, I think, is minimal, and can help kill any possible contamintents. Just don't overdo it.


----------



## Rocky

I generally rinse everything that I sanitize, the exception being my bottles. I spray the sanitizer into bottles using the Vinator and then just invert them on a rack to drain. I feel a trace amount of sulfite stays in the bottle for some added protection. 

BTW. I use potassium metabisulfite, not sodium metabisulfite. Both will work, though.


----------



## robie

I always rinse off the Kmeta, except when I sanitize bottles at bottling time. In that case I leave the sanitized bottles hanging upside down, so the majority of sanitizing solution will run out.


----------



## Flem

dangerdave said:


> I don't like to touch any equipment that will touch my wine with anything after sanitizing. I shake off any droplets of sanitizer or sling my hoses around or just let the stuff drain off patiently. The amount of sulphite you will add to your wine, I think, is minimal, and can help kill any possible contamintents. Just don't overdo it.



I pretty much so what Dave does. I too, use potassium metabisulfite.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Sanitizing Equipment With Sodium Bisulfite

Sodium Bisulfite is also useful in stronger doses with water for 
sanitizing your equipment. The recommended dose is 1 teaspoon of 
Sodium Bisulfite per gallon of water.

It is also recommended that either Citric, Tartaric or Acid Blend 
be added to the solution at the rate of 1/2 teaspoon per gallon. 
This is not necessary, but if used these acids will increase the 
potency of the Sodium Bisulfite solution by causing the sulfur 
gases to release more rapidly. --from E.C. Krass,

but I will typicall use 1/2 tsp tartric acid and 1/2 sulfite per gallon for santizing-
no rinse, and I also use Potassium Metabisulfite as well 

steve

I attached the page I got this info from
http://www.eckraus.com/wine-making-sodium-bisulfite/ 

View attachment sulfite.pdf


----------



## Tom

I as many here only use Potassium not Sodium Metabisulfite. I don't like salt on my equipment / bottles.
That being said I use 3 TBLS per gallon. I mix this in a 1 gallon bottle. Use it and then return to the bottle. I can last for months. Also I keep 1 qt of this in a spray bottle for "quick" sanitizing.

Oh, NO rinse.


----------



## rhoffart

I use the Potassium as well. I do not rinse but I will wipe it off with a sanitized terry towel.


----------



## JohnT

I too use potassium. Potassium is naturally occuring in friut.


----------



## milbrosa

And sodium is naturally occurring in meat, dairy, shellfish, and all vegetables.


----------



## Dugger

I use sodium for sanitizing and potassium for adding to wine.
Both should certainly be rinsed off of anything metal since both are salts and will lead to corrosion. Rinsing before wine contact is probably optional unless you have really bad water.


----------

